# Stash Buster Project to Crochet



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

This looks like fun. If I did this one, I might do it in huge squares so I could take it with me.

http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/

But, one could use all the partial balls.. lots of uses for it. Found it on Pinterest. I am really loving Pinterest. My daughter told me I'd become addicted and she was so right.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice afgahn and great stash buster for sure


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG it is awesome


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan-2
And my notes for the ones I made are on: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am addicted to pinterest too, love all the ideas on there!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great. Did you see the mandala at the bottom of the page. Beautiful, not sure what you would do with them but they sure are pretty.
Link to the page:
http://winkieflash.nl/2012/08/20/mandala-cal-update/


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely afghan the colours are glorious

Ann


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Do not have the pattern for the mandala, but from the pictures I think, depending on the yarn and hook sizes, you could make pot holders, hat tops, couch pillows, lap robes and afghans. Most circular crochet patterns have a "rythme" to them that come into play as you make them larger. You could even "square" them up and make a granny square type project.

They are pretty and very colorful.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Do not have the pattern for the mandala, but from the pictures I think, depending on the yarn and hook sizes, you could make pot holders, hat tops, couch pillows, lap robes and afghans. Most circular crochet patterns have a "rythme" to them that come into play as you make them larger. You could even "square" them up and make a granny square type project.
> 
> They are pretty and very colorful.


I always wanted to do a circular one, never found a great fun pattern. As I am not as good in crocheting as I am in knitting, it was always something I put off.

I wish there was something interesting that was circular, fun and easy enough to follow, but still interesting.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW that's a bright one 
And Thank you for posting those links Jessica-Jean


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan-2
> And my notes for the ones I made are on: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love pinterest, too!!!...anyone that wants to check mine out....

http://pinterest.com/phoenixbingham/


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I love pinterest, too!!!...anyone that wants to check mine out....
> 
> http://pinterest.com/phoenixbingham/


yours is gorgeous!! I am http://pinterest.com/justfara/


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Great!...I'm going to repin some of yours!!!...LOL


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I love pinterest, too!!!...anyone that wants to check mine out....
> 
> http://pinterest.com/phoenixbingham/


you have a new follower lol 
http://pinterest.com/ivyroselee/


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool....I'm repinning some of your stuff, too!!!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Repinning too!! Thank you


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

hehehe me too


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for including the web site.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a great stash buster. 
And pinterest is great :thumbup:


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks Jessica-jean. Found the pattern and printed your notes also. You are always so helpful.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan-2
> And my notes for the ones I made are on: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan


Jessica-Jean,

Is it worked on the width or on the length?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

justfara said:


> This looks like fun. If I did this one, I might do it in huge squares so I could take it with me.
> 
> http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/
> 
> But, one could use all the partial balls.. lots of uses for it. Found it on Pinterest. I am really loving Pinterest. My daughter told me I'd become addicted and she was so right.


Do you know how I can get the pattern for the mandala?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crjc said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> ...


Your choice! 
In the published design, it's designed to have the fringes at the ends, which is how most fringed afghans are. However, I don't much care for fringes in my face when napping, so I worked mine with the fringes on the sides.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crjc said:


> Do you know how I can get the pattern for the mandala?


I can think of two possibilities ...

a) click on the word 'mandala' in the 'tag cloud' on the right-hand side of the page http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/

b) google for crocheted mandala and/or overlay crochet patterns


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how I can get the pattern for the mandala?
> ...


Thank you Jessica-Jean for both replies. Have a great w/e. Looks like a good one for staying indoors and knitting. Rainy and chilly. Sunday is my birthday and it is going to be chilly. Oh well. Pyjama w/e.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crjc said:


> Looks like a good one for staying indoors and knitting. Rainy and chilly. Sunday is my birthday and it is going to be chilly. Oh well. Pyjama w/e. :lol: :lol:


Have a Happy Birthday and enjoy using up bits of yarn on mandalas! :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a good one for staying indoors and knitting. Rainy and chilly. Sunday is my birthday and it is going to be chilly. Oh well. Pyjama w/e. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thank you Jessica-Jean. I found the overlay mandalas on Google as you suggested. There were even some on Ravelry. I was looking for a free pattern to learn how to do it, but only founds the ones which you have to pay for. I have promised the LORD that I will not be using my Visa for a while. So I am keeping my promise. I really have to stop using it.

 If you know of any free ones, I would appreciate it.  Take good care. Hope you had a great w/e.

Cheryl


----------

